# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم المخططات (Schematics & Service Manuals) أهداءات مخطط فك و تركيب نوكيا 500 الجديد

## khaled_moon

طريقة فك وتركيب نوكيا 500  Nokia 500   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*ألف شكر أخي الكريم*

----------


## abualkasem

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss
\

----------


## abdovitch

merci

----------


## Mohamedgamal

الله ينور
 عليك يا غاااالي

----------

